# Zonenschein auf der Eurobike 2008



## Dirk Andres (25. September 2008)

Eurobike 2008 News - Zonenschein

Alles was in der Bikerbranche Rang und Namen hat traf sich wie jedes Jahr in Friedrichshafen zur größten Fahrradmesse Europas, der Eurobike.
Messestand Zonenschein






Zypher DH crown

Unser Top Downhillmodel Zypher wurde komplett überarbeitet und wir konnten das Rahmengewicht auf 4900g reduzieren. Dies wurde durch Änderungen am Schwingenfrästeil, Hebel und an den Zugstangen erreicht.

Zypher




Ein weiteres Update erhielt die Bremsmomentabstützung(BMA). Das Gewicht wurde deutlich reduziert und die BMA kann problemlos zu einer Standard Postmount Bremsaufnahme umgebaut werden.

BMA




Alle Steckachsmodelle 2009 haben eine neue Befestigung des Schaltwerkhalters bekommen. Diese wird durch Tonnen realisiert die einfach getauscht werden können, falls ein Gewinde ausreißt.

Schaltwerk




Ein weiterer Schwerpunkt für alle Modelle 2009 stellt das neu gestaltete Design dar. Jedes Modell bekommt in einer Farbvariante ein aufwendig gestaltetes Design, welches an den jeweiligen Modellnamen angelehnt ist. Die Schriftzugdekore sind weiterhin in allen Standard RAL Farben erhältlich

Dekor Zypher





Pan DH crown

Beim PAN DH und DH crown wurden ebenfalls die Schaltwerkhalter geändert und das Gewicht durch Änderungen an den Frästeilen reduziert.

Pan DH




Die PAN DH Serie erhält ebenfalls ein komplett neues Design in Grün-Weiß.

Dekor Pan




Es wird verschiedene Design Element aus der Pan Serie als Stickerset geben, womit Lenker, Vorbau und Gabel selbst gestaltet werden können.

Dekor Pan DH





Pan FR

Der PAN FR erhält das neue Design in den Farben Hell- und Dunkelgrün.

Pan FR




Beim PAN FR wurde Wert auf ein sehr gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis gelegt. Das Komplettrad kostet mit RS Totem, Avid Code 5, Komplett SRAM X9 und Holzfeller Parts im empf. VK : 2999,00.

Dekor Pan FR









Archimedes DH

Der Archimedes DH wurde hinsichtlich seiner Geometrie überarbeitet. Das Tretlager wurde auf 375 mm abgesenkt und die Rahmengröße L erhält ein 600 mm langes Oberrohr. Die Größe M hat eine Oberrohrlänge von 580 mm. Neu dazu kommt die Größe S mit einer Oberrohrlänge von 560 mm. Ebenfalls neu ist die Schaltwerksaufnahme und die Umgestalteten Knotenbleche.

Archimedes




Die Knotenbleche aller Zonenschein Modelle 2009 wurden der Linienführung des jeweiligen Rahmens angepasst und optimiert.

Gusset Leo





Gusset Leo





Galileo City Slider

Neu in der Galileo Serie ist der City Slider. Der City Slider beweist das ein modernes Stadtrad nicht langweilig sein muss.

Cityslider




Der Rahmen hat eine komplette Innenzugverlegung und die Kette der SRAM i-Motion Nabenschaltung wird durch unseren Excenter im Tretlager gespannt. Die Beleuchtung wird durch einen Nabendynamo versorgt und das Rücklicht wurde in die Sattelstütze integriert. Dadurch erhält der City Slider eine ganz klare Linie, in der weder störende Kabel noch Kettenspanner zu sehen sind.

Rücklicht


----------



## wunny1980 (25. September 2008)

hallo 
ich hätte da mal ne frage wegen dem neuen archimedes.
ist die tretlagerhöhe durch andere hebel/dämpferaufnahme, oder durch neukostruktion am rahmen entstanden?
die vordere dämpferaufnahme schaut ja kürzer aus. 
ist es möglich das tretlager beim archi evo 4 etwas abzusenken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Andres (25. September 2008)

Hallo,

durch kurze Dämpferaufnahmebleche ist es möglich.
Es darf allerdings nicht die crown Variante sein.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## wunny1980 (25. September 2008)

schade. ich hab die crown version. 
da kommt dann beim einfedern das hinterrad gegen das sitzrohr,oder? 
egal. ich bin auch so sehr zufrieden.


----------



## leonarrrdo (27. September 2008)

alder schwede des pan fr sieht ja unkaputtbar aus!!!


----------



## DirkG (27. September 2008)

leonarrrdo schrieb:


> alder schwede des pan fr sieht ja unkaputtbar aus!!!



Was ein Schatten so ausmacht!


----------



## Marciii (27. September 2008)

Lässt sich das PAN DH Crown gut mit ner Single Crown (66) fahren, also als FRX bike?
könnt ich mir nämlich gut als Nachfolger von meinem Archi FR forstellen.


----------



## xMARTINx (28. September 2008)

das zypher ist so geil,und wenn dann noch bosfederelemente verbaut werden...


----------



## leonarrrdo (28. September 2008)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von leonarrrdo Beitrag anzeigen
> alder schwede des pan fr sieht ja unkaputtbar aus!!!
> Was ein Schatten so ausmacht!



oh verdammt richtig... 
aber trotzdem..


----------



## DirkG (28. September 2008)

Marciii schrieb:


> Lässt sich das PAN DH Crown gut mit ner Single Crown (66) fahren, also als FRX bike?
> könnt ich mir nämlich gut als Nachfolger von meinem Archi FR forstellen.



Definitiv ja, schau mal in mein Album. PAN DH Crown mit 2-fach Kettenblatt und RS Totem. Bin super zufrieden.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Loki87 (29. September 2008)

Ist schon bekannt ob auch das Rahmenset des Zypher dann mit einem BOS Dämpfer ausgeliefert werden wird?
Und wenn ja,was wird der Rahmen dann kosten?
Wär super,wenn jemand dazu schon was sagen könnte.

Die neue Lackierung ist absolut der Hammer.Da können andere Hersteller sich mal was abkucken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loki87 (29. September 2008)

Sorry,doppelpost.
Bitte löschen,danke


----------



## Marciii (6. Oktober 2008)

Hät nochmal paar fragen:
Wie viel kostet der neue PAN DH Crown den ungefähr, und ab wann werden sie verfügbar sein?
Gibt es den PAN DH Crown auch mit DHX5 oder nur mit Vivid?


----------



## Dirk Andres (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,


die Pan DH Rahmen(VK: 1899,00) und die PAN DH crown Rahmen(VK: 2199,00) sind ab sofort verfügbar und werden in dem grün/wieß Design zu haben sein.
Das Komplettrad PAN DH RACE kostet 2849,00 mit Pan DH Rahmen und das PAN DH TEAM kostet 3999,00 mit crown Rahmen.
Der DHX 5.0 kostet 200,00 Aufpreis.


Mfg
Dirk


----------



## Nils schepers (14. Oktober 2008)

Hi bekommt das Arci. auch eine aufwendige lackierung? oder beleibt da alles beim alten von den farben her?

gruß nils


----------



## Dirk Andres (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,


das Archimedes bekommt auch ein Design.
Die Grundfarben dafür sind orange und schwarz.
Es gibt von jedem Modelle eine Version mit Design. Die normalen Farben mit den Schriftzügen gibt es weiterhin.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## Nils schepers (15. Oktober 2008)

oke schön zu hören wann gibt es den bilder von dem design?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Andres (16. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

in ca. 3 Wochen sollten die ersten Rahmen fertig sein.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## radl-bube (20. Oktober 2008)

ich hab mal eine frage zum 09 leonardo 4x: hat der rahmen iscg oder iscg05? und wie lang ist das steuerrohr?


----------



## Dirk Andres (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,


der Leonardo 4X hat eine ISCG Aufnahme und die Steuerrohrlänge beträgt 125mm

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## radl-bube (20. Oktober 2008)

sch...ße, dann ist das steuerrohr 5mm zu lang


----------



## Dirk Andres (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,


melde Dich einfach mal per mail([email protected]).
Wir können auch in einer Extraanfertigung ein 120 mm Steuerrohr verbauen.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## Zero90 (27. Oktober 2008)

Der Pan dh sieht einfach nur geil aus


----------



## dreadkopp (29. Oktober 2008)

hätte auch mal ne frage zum leonardo... aber zum DH evo II:

gibts für das gerät auch so eine pornöse lackgestalltung?

und:

sind die angegebenen 2250g mit oder ohne der fetten sattelstütze gemessen???

schöne grüße (auch) aus Halle


----------



## Basscommander (29. Oktober 2008)

Seit wann wird ein Rahmengewicht mit Anbauteilen angegeben???
Ausserdem ist die Sattelstütze extrem leicht.
Ich würde sie mit ner Thomson, o.Ä. vergleichen.
Ich glaube auch für's Leonardo kommt auc noch so ne geile Lackierung.

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## Dirk Andres (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,


es wird von allen Modellen 2009 eine Version mit aufwendigem Design geben.
Sobald diese fertig sind werde ich sie online stellen.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## dreadkopp (30. Oktober 2008)

super!ich freu mich drauf! gibts vielleicht ne kleine preview?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kings_DH (4. November 2008)

mal ne blöde Frage:
worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen dem PAN FR und der DH Version? Verschiedene Dämpferlängen? Wie sieht es mit einer Doppelbrücke am FR aus? Machbar?


----------



## Dirk Andres (5. November 2008)

Hallo,


eine Doppelbrücke ist bei FR möglich. Die Einbauhöhe bei der verwendeten Totem stimmt mit der einer Boxxer überein.
Die Dämpferposition ist beim Pan DH eine andere.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## poison :) (6. November 2008)

hi dirk

wie lang ist das steuerrohr beim archi dh evo VI?

danke, lg


----------



## Dirk Andres (7. November 2008)

Hallo,


die Steuerrohrlänge beträgt 140 mm.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## poison :) (7. November 2008)

wäre es auch möglich beim archi dh (ein 1,5" steurrohr) mit 120mm länge zu verbauen?

lg


----------



## Basscommander (9. November 2008)

Gegen Geld... ist auf dieser Welt alles möglich...


----------

